# Which resorts offer "owner updates"?



## Hobokie (Dec 15, 2019)

Hey TUG fam, I finally closed on my WM in October and about to take my first mini vacay in a few weeks! (Windsor). I have been reading around and have gathered that some resorts may surprise me upon check in and offer me a sales update while most, in fact, do not... does anyone know which resorts give owner updates/have a sales office? Thanks in advance!


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 15, 2019)

The majority of WM Resorts offer/encourage/high pressure you into an "Owner Update."  In fact it is always a relief to check into a WM Resort and discover they do not have a Sales Staff. Windsor does highly encourage "Owner Updates."

Yellowstone, Vancouver, Victoria do not have a Sales Staff. Gleneden does not have a Sales Staff but they highly encourage you to do an "Owner Update" at Depoe Bay.


----------



## K2Quick (Dec 17, 2019)

I finally caved and did my first-ever update at South Shore a few months back.  I found the pressure to attend the sales meeting a lot more intense than the pressure in the sales meeting.  It was a waste of Wyndham's time.  It was a waste of my time.  They paid me $150.  It seems like once you attend a meeting and it's painfully obvious you'll never be buying anything from them, they'd put a flag in their system to ban you from those meetings.


----------



## Hobokie (Dec 17, 2019)

Ughhhhh!!!! What about Bass Lake?  Snagged a weekend (last weekend of April that goes into May) and hoping to visit Yosemite!  Owner updates are there also?


----------



## Firepath (Dec 17, 2019)

You might have a shorter list if you asked for resorts that DON'T have a sales presence. I have found that most do, or want to transport you to a nearby center. The only ones I've found to not even offer it were McCall in ID and Dolphin Cove in CA. They recently didn't offer it at Mission Valley in San Diego because we arrived after midnight and the security guard had to let us in. That was a really nice check in! It's also never been mentioned to us at St. George, UT, perhaps because they knew we, like many other guests, were just passing through for the night.


----------



## sue1947 (Dec 17, 2019)

st George is one of the worst for sales pressure.  Bass Lake is a no.  Angels Camp, Oceanside and Windsor are also pushy.  

The main point to remember is that the 'parking pass desk' is really the sales desk.  They pretend that a parking pass is required, but it really isn't.  They have your car information when you check in so they can contact you if there is a problem.  Get your keys, smile and nod and then walk on by the sales/parking pass desk.  If they chase you out the door just get in your car and continue.  There is no point in arguing with them.  With Wyndham, sales runs the show.   If they get too pushy (like the guy at St George) complain to the manager.   Unplug the phone and carry on.  I haven't used a parking pass in years.  

Sue


----------



## Fredflintstone (Dec 17, 2019)

sue1947 said:


> st George is one of the worst for sales pressure.  Bass Lake is a no.  Angels Camp, Oceanside and Windsor are also pushy.
> 
> The main point to remember is that the 'parking pass desk' is really the sales desk.  They pretend that a parking pass is required, but it really isn't.  They have your car information when you check in so they can contact you if there is a problem.  Get your keys, smile and nod and then walk on by the sales/parking pass desk.  If they chase you out the door just get in your car and continue.  There is no point in arguing with them.  With Wyndham, sales runs the show.   If they get too pushy (like the guy at St George) complain to the manager.   Unplug the phone and carry on.  I haven't used a parking pass in years.
> 
> Sue



You are sure right about the “parking pass desk”. Why can’t they just be honest? In my view, this practice just makes them look sleezy and deceitful.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## easyrider (Dec 17, 2019)

At the Tropicana they offered my wife a show. So we went. She liked the show. I wouldn't consider any WM presentation high pressure, maybe annoying. Warm up, coffee, doughnuts , short movie and a pitch. I can't remember the sales guys name but we really just talked about nothing in particular. I kind of liked the guy.

Bill


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Dec 23, 2019)

I usually do them for Club Wyndham but am going to eventually be a dual owner. Club Wyndham is mainly $100 gift cards. Can I get a gift like that for every bonus time stay that I do? I was originally going to get 20,000 credits, but am having second thoughts about just getting 10,000 and just use bonus time since the majority of my stays will be in Orlando last minute. I net back about $400 a year in owner updates, but would like to double that without Wyndham noticing. I highly doubt a Worldmark account gets linked with a Club Wyndham account to where they can see the amount of updates I actually would go to.

I wake up before my family and usually just do the 8 am presentation while everyone else is sleeping. My husband isn't on any of my deeds, so he never has to attend them.


----------

